# Quad State Herf V - Feb 27, 2010 at the Meadowbrook



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well sisters & brothers of the leaf, we have locked in the date and location for next year's Quad State Herf V. It will be the 27th of February and the location is the Meadowbrook in New Windsor, NY which is a beatiful hall that I have been to a couple of times. We will be in the Cavalier Room which is a ventilated room as smoking use to be allowed here in New York not too long ago.

The Meadowbrook Grounds Portfolio

Map of 1290 State Route 94 New Windsor, New York by MapQuest

The cost of the event this year is $50 a person which includes the $20 donation to the Wounded Warriors and $30 to the hall for an excellent all you can eat buffet dinner. There will be a Cash Bar and the dinner price includes soft drinks as well. I will update this post with times and additional info as we go along. The start time of the event will be roughly 1300 (1PM) and we'll go till late in the evening.

The main thread will be maintained over at CigarPass with Guests, Sponsors, ETC:

Quad State Herf V - Feb 27th, 2010 - CigarPass Cigar Forum Community

Now the fun will begin contacting all my old friends for donations and all. Yes, this is the official sign up, so come one and come all.......... 8)


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Charlie, you can count me and a bunch of Metro Club guys. I will get you a head count.

Tazman


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Very cool George, it will be great to herf with you and your crew as always........ :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

The Guest & Sponsorship (volunteers with out even asking) list are updated as of this morning

GUEST LIST as of Dec 24, 2009

Stogieman - Charlie Baranyai + 10

BlindedByScience - Tom Larsen + 1

uptown_isy - Israel Markevitz 

NASTY - Los Berrios

grateful1 - Gary G + 3

MOBIG - Jesus Rivera + 1

siriusstoogie - Joe + 3

Diesel Grinch - Chris Tognetti + 2

Shibumi - Jeff Kreisberg + 1

rob300c - Rob Schmidt

jorel - John Buchholz + 1

Bxcigrfan - Pete (Gamaliel Vallejo) + 1

tony-ny - Anthony

EricDriscoll - Christian

ilcchef2 - Ralph Croteau

Tazman - George Kohutich + 10 (Metro Cigar Club crew)

jayro75 - Jason Robbins

LouieD - Lou

Cavalier & Duziesue - John & Sue Faulkner

Gadfly - Dan Ruvin

Streetrod - Frank Maniscalco + 2 (Jeff & Nick)

knuck42 - Bill

mrtapes - Mark Steinberg

Roy R. Frush - Elliot

Seavita - Vince Flaherty

northernmoris - Mike Moris + 3

STARDOGG - Jason Lundell

ironpeddler - Gary Roberti

Doc Wylie - Tom Schobert + 1

fivebyfifty - Stephen Serewko

Golfin' Tom - Tom Howley + 1

Captain Kayak - Dan

The Eagle (Dee) - Francisco Diodonet

thefatguy - Ian & Fiance' Ronnie + 1

rrick57 - Rick Ramel

Bravo Lima - Bill Latta + 1

Roadie - George Rodecker

Big Daddy - Kim

Lil' Joe - Joe Swartz

Mr. Martini - George Quintano

Big Keith - Keith Switzer

The Don - Don


SPONSORS

Uptown Cigar Company - Kingston, NY

Torano Cigars - Miami, FL

Reyes Family Cigars - Miami, FL

Killer Beans & K.Dees Coffee (Lafayette, IN)

There's plenty of time to still sign up and I did talk with Frank from the Meadowbrook and he said that the Cavalier Room can accomodate 150 to 200 guests comfortably........ :bounce:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

We have gone over 100 guests and are exactly 2 months from the event, outstanding!!! Here is the link over at CigarPass with the updated list for your convenience:

Quad State Herf V - Feb 27th, 2010 - CigarPass Cigar Forum Community

Charlie


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Less than 7 weeks away and things are lookin' very good. Now where are those dancin' shoes of mine, I know that they are around here somewhere........ :chk


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

As you all know, we are 6 weeks out exactly and the event is moving along very nicely. I wanted to post the menu, schedule of events / time line and lastly, where to send your hard earned money. 

Here's what we will be enjoying food wise from the buffet: chicken marsala, roast beef, baked ham, ziti, mixed vegetables, scalloped potatoes, green salad, fruit salad, rolls & butter and assorted cakes for dessert. 

Schedule of events / time line: 

1300(1pm) to 1400(2pm) - arrive, socialize, get goodie bags, and meet and greet in large bar area
1400(2pm) to 1430(2:30) - opening ceremonies, welcoming guests and VIPs in ballroom that sits 300 comfortably
1430(2:30) to 1630(4:30) - enjoy the all you can eat buffet, socialize, etc.
1630(4:30) to however it takes to complete - conduct raffles / give aways

We have the main ballroom (which is connected to the large bar) till 1800(6pm) and then we move back to the large bar. During the dinner hour we have few special events planned which I'm sure that everyone will definitely enjoy. 

Lastly, I wanted to let you know where to send your payment of $50. First off, money orders are preferred. If you are a returning guest, I will accept personal checks. I plan on presenting one check this year to the Wounded Warriors live at the event. Please make out the checks / money orders in my name and send all payments to me at:

Charlie Baranyai
129 Main St
Unit C-12
Cornwall, NY 12518

I will disburse payments between Wounded Warriors and Meadowbrook accordingly. If you have any questions, do not hesitate to ask. Ensure you check the Guest List and verify that you have the correct numbers of guest attending along with yourself. That's it for now, talk with you all soon........ :biggrin1:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

We are exactly 5 weeks from the Herf and have 170+ guests already signed up to attend, yeah baby....... :thumb:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, we are exactly 1 month from Herfin', wooooo hoooooo........ :woohoo:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

For all you S/BOTL that are attending this year's event, please send off your payments off to me so I have them by 15th so I can lock down the final numbers and furnish that to the owners of the Meadowbrook...... :usa2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well S/BOTL, our goal this year was 180 guests and we are there counting our VIPs from West Point and the guests of the owner of Meadowbrook as well. Anyone signing up for the Herf from now on will be placed on a Stand-by list. Everyone that has signed up so far, please verify that you have the correct number of guests as well. That's it for now for I'll talk with you all soon....... :yo:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

We are 3 weeks from herfin' so the official pee pee dance has begun........ :chk


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

2 weeks and we'll be herfin', yeah baby....... :smoke2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

10 days till we herf, wooooo hoooooo........... :clap2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well S/BOTL, we are less than one week from Herfin', woooooo hoooooo....... :smoke2:


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

4 days and a wake up, wooooo hooooo....... :laugh:


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Man I wish I was on these forums sooner and had time to take off of work and get a ticket to this, I guess theres always going to be another herf coming up I could crash haha


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

1 day and a wake up, yeah baby. I have talked with the owner of the Meadowbrook and we are on no matter what. :smoke:


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is the updated list:

*GUEST LIST as of Feb 24, 2010*

Stogieman - Charlie Baranyai + 10

BlindedByScience - Tom Larsen

uptown_isy - Israel Markevitz + 1 (Mark Kaiser)

NASTY - Los Berrios

grateful1 - Gary G + 2

MOBIG - Jesus Rivera + 1

siriusstoogie - Joe C + 3

Diesel Grinch - Chris Tognetti + 1 (John)

Shibumi - Jeff Kreisberg + 1 (Big Mike)

rob300c - Rob Schmidt

jorel - John Buchholz + 1

Bxcigrfan - Pete (Gamaliel Vallejo) + 1

tony-ny - Anthony

EricDriscoll - Christian Aliperti

ilcchef2 - Ralph Croteau + 2 (adresher = Andrew Dresher, Geoff Lawson)

Tazman - George Kohutich + 10 (Metro Cigar Club crew)

jayro75 - Jason Robbins

LouieD - Lou

Cavalier & Duziesue - John & Sue Faulkner

Gadfly - Dan Ruvin

Streetrod - Frank Maniscalco + 3 (Jeff, Nick & Mike)

knuck42 - Bill

mrtapes - Mark Steinberg

Roy R. Frush - Elliot

Seavita - Vince Flaherty

northernmoris - Mike Moris + 2

STARDOGG - Jay Lundell

ironpeddler - Gary Roberti + 1

fivebyfifty - Stephen Serewko

Golfin' Tom - Tom Howley + 2

Kaptain Kayak - Dan

The Eagle (Dee) - Francisco Diodonet

thefatguy - Ian Cowen & Fiance' Ronnie Biscardi + 3

rrick57 - Rick Ramel

Bravo Lima - Bill Latta + 3

Roadie - George Rodecker

Big Daddy - Kim

Lil' Joe - Joe Swartz

Mr. Martini - George Quintano

Big Keith - Keith Switzer

The Don - Don

hdlr - John Borgese

thinde - Thomas Hinde + 2

Iron Man - Larry Lebron

Justin Whittaker + 1

tasman - Dean Parks

speedracer - Fernando

The Chief - Joe Colombo

delarob - Bob Dreibelbis

Nelson Rodriquez + 1

Alph Chomper - Alph Winter

omar chourice - Tommy Phillips

gdlou - Lou Rodrigues + 4

AngryFishH - Howard Vogel + 1

N2Advnture - Mark Neff

CigarMan Andy - Andy Scharfman + 2 (Gene Arganese & Scott Wolven)

Oddjob - Juan Esteves

lightersdirect - Steven + 1

Dustoff - John Caoili

Walls - Greg Walls

Larry G (UPS) - Larry Gallacher + 1 (+ 2 for dinner only)

Titan This - Rob Martino

Foch - Ralph

badwhale - Will Hanson

Statey - Mark Scarselli + 5

IrishRenegade (Irish79) - Dan McCauley

Tony Jannotti

Hyjinx the Mule - David Schulman + 1 (his dad Mike)

Big100HD - Frank Baranyai + 1

Scotty - Eric Scott

Dustin Schmidt

Richard Healy

The Roofer - Lester

Bobby Wojehowski

SKYDIVNEKD - Floyd T. Combs

Joemisery - Joe Sorbello + 1 (Adam Paddock)

CgarDan - Daniel Lodzhevsky (90% sure)

Big Rich - Richard Nosek + 3

Mitch - Mike Mitchell + 1

Dickson - Dickson Larriu + 1

Trainwreck - Gary

okia42 - Billy Friedman

Jefe de Grupo #1 - James Kralicky

John Speranza & CJ

Steamer - Dave

rudou - William Hou

khari

Wilson Montalvo

in2xshp - Sam Tramontana + 1 (wife - Kim)

Chris McCann

WP Security Guard - Louie

*DINNER (ONLY) GUESTS*

Christopher Hyatt + 1 (Timothy Mitzel)

James Hubbard (Iron Man's friend)

Hector & Eddie

Downtown - Tony Brown

*SPONSORS*

Uptown Cigar Company - Kingston, NY

Torano Cigars - Miami, FL

Reyes Family Cigars - Miami, FL

Killer Beans & K.Dees Coffee (Lafayette, IN)

Johnny-O!

Cigar Bid / Cigar International - Bethlehem, PA

Altadis U.S.A. Inc - Ft. Lauderdale, FL

Cigarmony, LLC - Potomac, VA

Heartfelt Industries (viper139) - Carson City, NV

Port Authority Police Benevolent Association - Englewood Cliffs, NJ

Taboo Cigars - North Richland Hills, TX

Lighters Direct - Forest Hills, NY

CAO (toje) - (Nashville, TN)

donzz (Don Snider) - Winter Park, FL

Tobacco Village (Keystone_Raider) - Greensburg, PA

smelvis (Dave Bonnette) - Bellevue, WA

Jameson Cigar Company

Nat Sherman International - New York, NY

La Aurora Cigar Factory / Miami Cigar & Co - Miami, FL

Leaf & Ale - Knoxville, TN

Famous Smoke Shop - Easton, PA

Havana House Cigar Lounge - Middletown, NY

Tower Pipes & Cigars (NorcalMark) - Sacramento, CA

Atlantic Cigar Company - Stroudsburg, PA

Staebell & Associates - Richardson, TX

Cusano Cigars - Bradenton, FL

Jose Pepin Garcia - Miami, FL

Cigar Solutions (ronc) - Long Island, NY

Oliva Cigars - Miami Lakes, FL

Flatbed Cigar Company (PANACEA) - Yardley, PA

Ted's Made By Hand - Louisville, KY

Custom Creations - Wixom, MI

Pinar Del Rio Cigar (rahbass) - New Orleans, LA

Nub Cigar - Miami Lakes, FL

Philly Smoke Shop (hermitt11) - Philadelphia, PA

Jack Schwartz Importer - Chicago, IL

puffstuff - Decatur, GA

General Cigar Company - Norwood, NJ

Pound Ridge PBA - Pound Ridge, NY

Humidipak - Wayzata, MN

FUMARE - Illusione Cigars (vudu9)- Reno, NV

asmartbull (Al Smarse) - North Woodstock, NH

Smokes 4 Less - Numerous locations in NY

Brave Spirts - Narberth, PA

Drew Estates - Miami, FL

United Tobacco Inc - Sunrise, FL

Finest Cuban Cigars - Hong Kong & Switzerland

Just for Him - Springfield, MO

Alec Bradley Cigar

Nazareth's Fine Cigars - Beverly Hills, CA

The Outlaw Cigar Co - Kansas City, MO

Camacho Cigars - Miami, FL

ARCHAIC (Sean) - Spring, TX

lilwing88 (Marty Walsh) - Chicago, IL

Humidor Minister (Bill Wyko) - Tucson, AZ

Rocky Patel Premium Cigars - Bonita Springs, FL

Arganese Cigars - Westerly, RI

Martinez Hand Rolled Cigars - New York, NY

The Metropolitan (Cigar) Society - Fairfield, NJ

CigarsOfHabanos - Hong Kong

Cuban Crafters - Miami, FL

EPC Cigar Co - Miami, FL

JC Newman Cigar Co - Tampa, FL

CheapHumidors - Tampa, FL

Ashton Distributors Inc - Philadelphia, PA

Capadura (Tabacos Don Esteban) - Republica Dominicana


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Well well well, we got our power back up about 0220(2:20am) this morning. I've got a call into Frank at the Meadowbrook to see if he's got power as well. God willing, this herf should go off smoothly as planned. At the least, we can have a parking lot herf and smoke out New Windsor :amen:. Sorry to hear that Joe and Los and any others that can't make it because of cancelled flights, work, etc. We'll raise our glasses and make you guys a toast. That's it for now, the next time I post I'll have an answer back from Frank. Either way, it's herf time....... :smoke:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Sticks are packed and I'm headed out in an hour Charlie!


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to start by saying thanks to everyone for coming out especially for those that made it cross country. I’m sorry for the S/BOTL that couldn’t make because of the bad weather we have had since Thursday morning. I was stationed here at West Point in 1996 when they had the last major storm like this one and I hope it doesn’t happen again soon. I tried to make the best of the situation as the Meadowbrook was without power until the day of the event. They couldn’t serve us the spoiled food, they had nothing cold, no ice, so the next best thing was a huge outdoor herf. Thanks to all the sponsors for everything even though it seemed that Rob (rob300c) won every other raffle. It was great to see so many new faces and as always the S/BOTL that come out every year. I don’t want to start naming everyone that helped as I’m sure that I’ll be missing a bunch of you, so thank you all for another great year. I’ll have the final tally of donations to the WTU unit shortly, I can tell you we are very close to $9,000 in donations....... :usa2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Charlie you did an amazing job running everything and i for one had a tremendous time despite the poor weather and the curveball you were thrown. Can't wait until next year!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Now THATS a herf I I ever saw. I sure hope things are different next year for me. I'd really like to join you guys next time. Economy's been a beech. Things are looking up though.


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Humidor Minister said:


> Now THATS a herf I I ever saw. I sure hope things are different next year for me. I'd really like to join you guys next time. Economy's been a beech. Things are looking up though.


Bill, I hope you can join us next year as each Quad State Herf will be in the summer (August time frame) from now on....... :biggrin:

Thanks so much for your donation of the one of a kind ashtray for tomorrow's "Thank You" event .


----------

